# Tobi being Izuna would be anticlimatic and boring



## Orochibuto (Aug 12, 2012)

At least with Obito we have to see how Kishi can explain everything and get creative and the shitstorm it would bring.

With Izuna....... well a character no one cares about. To me it would be a cop out by Kishi I mean cop out in the sense that he couldnt figure a creative answer and said "Damn who can I have under the mask? All choices have me to explain complicated plotwists or if not outright invent fresh stories for characte........ mmmm oh I know Izuna! its easy, simple and no one can say its an asspull."


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 12, 2012)

I think most people know in their heart that Izuna would be wack as a mug.


----------



## qwijibo (Aug 12, 2012)

Tobi doesn't have to be Obito or Izuna. Many are approaching this with an eliminate everyone it can't be and whoever is left must be him mindset.

This works well in real life, but Kishi can add in any loopholes he wants. No character can be 100% eliminated as a possibility until he is revealed.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 12, 2012)

The 'Brothers' there is the only thing Izuna has going for him...but now it seems like it's surely not Izuna


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 12, 2012)

Really look at that panel it looks more like Tobi is lying about Izuna giving up his eyes willingly than an emotional clench as being Izuna most Izuna fans take it as.   We know that he tried to sugar coat the story.  The likelihood is that Itachi's version of Madara and Izuna story is true and we know that Tobi was the one responsible for the Kyuubi attack and glosses over his role in the Uchiha Massacre.


----------



## PDQ (Aug 12, 2012)

Tobi did gloss over the relationship between Madara and Izuna in his version.

In Itachi's version, Madara and Izuna were equals in every way.
In Tobi's, Madara was the top dog.  Tobi's also said he wasn't responsible for Kurama so you can guess who's hiding things.

So the question is why Tobi would hide Izuna's power.  I suppose it could be to make him less suspicious.  A second Madara walking around would scare people.  If Hashirama was dealing with Madara, who dealt with Izuna(AKA Madara II)?  Tobirama?


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 12, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Really look at that panel it looks more like Tobi is lying about Izuna giving up his eyes willingly than an emotional clench as being Izuna most Izuna fans take it as.   We know that he tried to sugar coat the story.  The likelihood is that Itachi's version of Madara and Izuna story is true and we know that Tobi was the one responsible for the Kyuubi attack and glosses over his role in the Uchiha Massacre.



Databook confirmed that he gave his eyes *willingly* and died in battle after that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 12, 2012)

PDQ said:


> Tobi did gloss over the relationship between Madara and Izuna in his version.
> 
> In Itachi's version, Madara and Izuna were equals in every way.
> In Tobi's, Madara was the top dog.  Tobi's also said he wasn't responsible for Kurama so you can guess who's hiding things.
> ...



Izuna never gained EMS so he was no treat and then Madara blinded him so he posed zero threat to Tobirama.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, even that curly haired Uchiha from Danzo's flashback appeared in more panels than Izuna.

If this is his last fight then there's no time to make anyone give a shit about him.


----------



## Raventhal (Aug 12, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Databook confirmed that he gave his eyes *willingly* and died in battle after that.



Is the date book 100% canon?


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 12, 2012)

Izuna seems legit, Obito is the cop out


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 12, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Izuna seems legit, Obito is the cop out



Im not disputed on the plausibility of Izuna, but how boring it would be. And it would be a cop out, becuase its the easiest choice which require the less explanations.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 12, 2012)

Take my bet Orochibuto... TAKE IT! loloo


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2012)

i think the opposite


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 12, 2012)

I prefer Tobi to be "No One" just a creation of either Madara himself or Orochomaru.

Tobi is just a sell of his former self which is ....Madara.... now somehow they should fuse. its like they are two pieces of a puzzle destined to fuse with each other when the time is right.

oh and Tobi being izuna is better than being obito imo
.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 12, 2012)

For the love of Pete, Izuna is lame.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 12, 2012)

I once thought it could be Izuna but Kishi is making it rather obvious that it could be Obito. Tobi usually been rather cool and laid back but now he seems to be taking things personally against Kakashi. Unless Kakashi fucked Izuna' grand-niece or something, he has no reason to have beef with Kakashi. At this point it has to be someone who knows Kakashi decently well.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah, there's somewhat of a story there, but no reason for fans to care. I can imagine that seven grade demographic balking at the idea that Madara even had a brother.

Likewise though fans can't make sense of a guy who was a kid twenty years ago in the Nardo world suddenly being this important. There are roses and certainly thorns for all the candidates.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 12, 2012)

Do people forget that without Izuna there would be no Nagato, No war, no hatred, no nothing... If it wasn't for Izuna Jiraiya would still be alive


----------



## Talis (Aug 12, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Do people forget that without Izuna there would be no Nagato, No war, no hatred, no nothing... If it wasn't for Izuna Jiraiya would still be alive


I am not 100% sure, but wasnt you the guy which hardcore supported Tobi is Madara?


----------



## auem (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> At least with Obito we have to see how Kishi can explain everything and get creative and the shitstorm it would bring.
> 
> With Izuna....... well a character no one cares about. To me it would be a cop out by Kishi I mean cop out in the sense that he couldnt figure a creative answer and said "Damn who can I have under the mask? All choices have me to explain complicated plotwists or if not outright invent fresh stories for characte........ mmmm oh I know Izuna! its easy, simple and no one can say its an asspull."



so now that kabuto is out of the plot,you suddenly found love for obito for FV...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto, I had a present for you...

I'm going to throw it under a shinkansen tomorrow.


----------



## tupadre97 (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> At least with Obito we have to see how Kishi can explain everything and get creative and the shitstorm it would bring.
> 
> With Izuna....... well a character no one cares about. To me it would be a cop out by Kishi I mean cop out in the sense that he couldnt figure a creative answer and said "Damn who can I have under the mask? All choices have me to explain complicated plotwists or if not outright invent fresh stories for characte........ mmmm oh I know Izuna! its easy, simple and no one can say its an asspull."



Makes more sense than Obito... if he was Tobi it would make no fucking sense at all no matter how he could explain it. There is probably no way Tobis reveal will even be good anyway since we have narrowed down and examined all the possible explanations.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 13, 2012)

tupadre97 said:


> Makes more sense than Obito... if he was Tobi it would make no fucking sense at all no matter how he could explain it. There is probably no way Tobis reveal will even be good anyway since we have narrowed down and examined all the possible explanations.



I love how people say it would make no sense no matter what when we don't even have all the detail yet...

I don't see any indication of it being izuna and not sure how that makes more sense considering...


----------



## Joker J (Aug 13, 2012)

Tobi could be a secret third brother to Madara and and Izuna no one ever talked about :/


----------



## James (Aug 13, 2012)

I would agree BUT, I think interactions between Madara and his brother could possibly be interesting if they happen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2012)

Obito is anticlimatic.

People immediately assumed he was Obito the moment he was revealed, after seeing his hair style.

It's like Pain's secret all over again.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2012)

Obito isn't anti-climatic? Even after all these hints?
If he's slapping it in your face like this, it isn't climatic, especially since you've seen half his face.

Obito not anticlimatic. Hahahaha.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Orochibuto, I had a present for you...
> 
> I'm going to throw it under a shinkansen tomorrow.



Nooooo give it to me 



auem said:


> so now that kabuto is out of the plot,you suddenly found love for obito for FV...



No, actually my favourite choice is Orochimaru, not that it matters, sadly I think that Madara has the highest chances of being FV if it turns out Tobi is Obito.


----------



## jso (Aug 13, 2012)

Tobi being the logical candidate is a copout? There's plenty to do with that possibility as it is, not every mystery needs a twist to the twist. We've been thrown for a loop plenty already. My only concern at this point is that Edo-Madara mentioned something that seemed to imply Izuna was dead.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 13, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Is the date book 100% canon?



Kishi writes it himself.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Nooooo give it to me



Nope. Recant your Tobitoism and bow before the alter of Madara and I'll reconsider. But the clock is ticking. 



Raventhal said:


> Is the date book 100% canon?



You better hope it isn't after you compare the physical stats of Tobi and Izuna.


----------



## Edo Madara (Aug 13, 2012)

"Tobi" name can be mocking of Izuna's old rival's name, Tobirama
and the reason why Izuna don't know how ET works is because tobirama invented it after izuna became blind


----------



## vagnard (Aug 13, 2012)

Tobi being any character at this point will be boring an anticlimatic given Kishimoto didn't builded a proper plot around it. 

Tobi should be just what he stated. NOBODY. He should be should an experiment of Madara or Oro going rogue. It would be great the Obito thing was just a red herring to make Kakashi drop his guard.

Tobi being Obito means more angst and TNJ. Fuck that. For once the villian shouldn't give a shit. 

But this is Kishi we are talking about. So it's very possible that Tobi is indeed Obito at the end.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 13, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> Really look at that panel it looks more like Tobi is lying about Izuna giving up his eyes willingly than an emotional clench as being Izuna most Izuna fans take it as.   We know that he tried to sugar coat the story.  The likelihood is that Itachi's version of Madara and Izuna story is true and we know that Tobi was the one responsible for the Kyuubi attack and glosses over his role in the Uchiha Massacre.



That's simply Obito reminiscing on him giving his eye to Kakashi.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

Edo Madara said:


> "Tobi" name can be mocking of Izuna's old rival's name, Tobirama
> and the reason why Izuna don't know how ET works is because tobirama invented it after izuna became blind



Is that story really going to excite fans though?


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Aug 13, 2012)

I was wondering when you'd make this


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 13, 2012)

Naruto knocks Tobi's mask off, revealing Izuna's face.

Result? Nothing. Nobody probably even knows what he looks like. 

Naruto knocks off Tobi's mask, and it's Kagami.

Result? More of nothing.

The only identity capable of eliciting a personal and emotional response from any of the players, is Obito. Imagine, Naruto's fathers former student, an Uchiha, is responsible for his mother and fathers deaths. Being responsible for Sasuke being the way he is now.

That's also why Gai is there. When Obito is revealed, and Kakashi starts crying and Obito starts mocking him about friendship and Rin and other nonsense, Gai will be the one to help Kakashi regain his resolve.

Naruto will give his usual sappy speech about bonds and friendship and squeeze Sasuke's name in there somewhere.


----------



## G Felon (Aug 13, 2012)

I prefer tobi being revealed as izuna it make more sense and the timeline fits. Izuna is thr better choice and kishi better do it or hes going to lose thousands of fans. Sure the shitquake that erupt would be the biggest shitquake ever seen in manga history and highly amusing it wouldn't add up and I don't like obito so it'd suck.


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2012)

> Naruto knocks Tobi's mask off, revealing Izuna's face.



It's Obito's face.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Naruto knocks Tobi's mask off, revealing Izuna's face.
> 
> Result? Nothing. Nobody probably even knows what he looks like.
> 
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie, the first time I saw the Tobi=Izuna and Tobi=Kagami claims, I didn't even know who they were


----------



## Easley (Aug 13, 2012)

Tobi being Izuna is boring and worse than Tobito, imo, but he's the most _sensible_ option. There's no timeline issues to contend with, or how he knows personal information about Madara. His longevity is the obvious problem.

The main characters don't know Izuna, so it needs Madara to show up and confront him... I doubt it though. Whoever Tobi is, he's known to someone he's fighting now. Kakashi is my choice but I hope Naruto does too - assuming he breaks the mask, he deserves the reward!


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nope. Recant your Tobitoism and bow before the alter of Madara and I'll reconsider. But the clock is ticking.



But I am not particularily into Tobitoism I just dont want it to be Izuna, thats all


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 13, 2012)

even if some believe izuna being tobi to be wack, it would make the most reasonable.

then all the magical things that need to be done to make obito work


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> even if some believe izuna being tobi to be wack, it would make the most reasonable.
> 
> then all the magical things that need to be done to make obito work



That's another reson for Izuna being boring. It fits and makes sense while with Obito everyone is curious about how Kishi can close the plotholes.

You're proving OP's pont.


----------



## Kusa (Aug 13, 2012)

Obito even more.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> even if some believe izuna being tobi to be wack, it would make the most reasonable.
> 
> then all the magical things that need to be done to make obito work



And you re just proving my point, I am not arguing how much sense it makes but how boring it is.

As I said, its like Kishi saying: "Damn who can I have under the mask? All choices have me to explain complicated plotwists or if not outright invent fresh stories for characte........ mmmm oh I know Izuna! its easy, simple and no one can say its an asspull."


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 13, 2012)

You're saying that ESPECIALLY after this chapter Tobi being Obito wouldn't be the most anticlimatic event in Naruto ever? He just admitted that he has Obito's eye, most of the fans are going crazy and thinking that he's Obito. When the reveal comes and it's not Obito it's a shock for most readers, if it's Obito they'll just go "meh, you already revealed this in chapter 597".


----------



## Kusa (Aug 13, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> You're saying that ESPECIALLY after this chapter Tobi being Obito wouldn't be the most anticlimatic event in Naruto ever? He just admitted that he has Obito's eye, most of the fans are going crazy and thinking that he's Obito. When the reveal comes and it's not Obito it's a shock for most readers, if it's Obito they'll just go "meh, you already revealed this in chapter 597".



Exactly.There won't be any suprise factor if after this chapter Tobi is Obito.Kishi wants us to believe it's Obito then come with the suprise that he is not Obito after all.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 13, 2012)

Justice said:


> Exactly.There won't be any suprise factor if after this chapter Tobi is Obito.Kishi wants us to believe it's Obito then come with the suprise that he is not Obito after all.



Indeed. Kishi is not an idiot, he knows that most people are now betting on Tobi being Obito. And that's exactly what he wants.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

There wont be with Izuna either, only Madara would care.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Aug 13, 2012)

Moon~ said:


> That's another reson for Izuna being boring. It fits and makes sense while with Obito everyone is curious about how Kishi can close the plotholes.
> 
> You're proving OP's pont.



actually im not.

i personally would see how it makes a parallel and a connection with sasuke

obito being tobi makes a connection with kakashi more so, who is less relevant than towards sasuke.

But as it comes down to it theres no amount "fixing" when it comes to this.

making half the comments spouted by a character to be asinine bat shit that the overall plot to suffer in the sake of

some "ooohh ahhh" does not make a good story.

i mean you even agreeing obito being tobi being a plothole is enough to see it as a bad idea.

theres has been times in this manga where kishi would push the envelope of suspension of disbelief, where he would bend rules.

But staying consistent within those rules make the story and speculation fun, when you go outside those rules just for shock in awe the story suffers greatly and there has been times he did that.

im a uchiha fan, but that izanagi and izanami is some bullshit.

kage bunshins that "share experience" after they disappear in part 2 only to re-look with hindsight that it was abused by said character in part 1 that with his stamina shouldve caught a seizure and died long ago is some bullshit.

edo tensei now is bordering on bullshit

theres been good moments where stuff makes sense like the difficultly of walking on water, was corrected by the removal of oro seal.

Big mastermind thing of tobi being the real leader and not nagato


but man seriously this shit right here, obito being tobi would be total break of plot not a bend.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 13, 2012)

Justice said:


> Obito even more.



Obito makes more sense than Izuna? Since when with what we have?



JuubiSage said:


> You're saying that ESPECIALLY after this chapter Tobi being Obito wouldn't be the most anticlimatic event in Naruto ever? He just admitted that he has Obito's eye, most of the fans are going crazy and thinking that he's Obito. When the reveal comes and it's not Obito it's a shock for most readers, if it's Obito they'll just go "meh, you already revealed this in chapter 597".



Kishi believes he is newly giving off Obito impliments while we fans were already obsessed about this theory for so long. He is prepping for the big reveal. He sucks at this since the same happened with Minato and Nagato.
People on forums (this includes me) still hesitant to accept Obito because of time line plot holes. So if he turns out false I don't believe most people will be shocked they will be more like "Eh, we told ya so! It wasn't making sense to begin with!"



Dark Uchiha said:


> actually im not.
> 
> i personally would see how it makes a parallel and a connection with sasuke
> 
> obito being tobi makes a connection with kakashi more so, who is less relevant than towards sasuke.



I see you're more of a Sasuke fan but Obito makes parallel with Naruto and his relationship with Kakashi is similar to Sasuke/Naruto friendship. Obito would see Naruto as his mirror and this makes it all interesting.


> But as it comes down to it theres no amount "fixing" when it comes to this.
> 
> making half the comments spouted by a character to be asinine bat shit that the overall plot to suffer in the sake of
> 
> ...



It's been 597 chapters and you still haven't get the memo yet.


----------



## posternojutsu (Aug 13, 2012)

The timeline on this one will probably be shot to hell as well, but the only other person who may know Kakashi, Gai etc and be simliar to Naruto would be...Nawaki (spelling?). He would be a random ass side character who could be Tobi and he would have some connections in a way.

At this point everything is pointing to Obito, but maybe Kishi will surprise us all with something random.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> There wont be with Izuna either, only Madara would care.



Amusingly Madara said that his brother died and all he has of him are his eyes.

Sooo if it turns out that Tobi is Izuna and Madara knew that and worked with him then how can Madara's earlier comment be explained?

It would be an asspull too...but unlike Tobito a boring one at that.

That said considering that Kishi said in his interview that the releationship that Tobi and Madara have will be revealed SLOWLY it may give some hope to those that do not want Tobi to die yet. 

If he gets the Juubi's power he still has a shot at being the FV.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 13, 2012)

would fit the plot better considering everything that he might know being madara's brother.

now, sometimes what makes less sense is more entertaining


----------



## Raiden (Aug 13, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Indeed. Kishi is not an idiot, he knows that most people are now betting on Tobi being Obito. And that's exactly what he wants.



Yeah what's weird is that the diction seems to suggest it's Obito but that mask is still on. Seems like the mangaka is gunning for a little use of situation irony, an excellent plot device to capitalize on the tension and suspense building to the mask finally coming off.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 13, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> You're saying that ESPECIALLY after this chapter Tobi being Obito wouldn't be the most anticlimatic event in Naruto ever? He just admitted that he has Obito's eye, most of the fans are going crazy and thinking that he's Obito. When the reveal comes and it's not Obito it's a shock for most readers, if it's Obito they'll just go "meh, you already revealed this in chapter 597".



*Eh, "most fans".. In here?Maybe, but if we include the fanbase not going to forums?How many of the kids reading Naruto care to remember what the f Kanami bridge was?And u sure they jumped right into the Tobito ship and did not just assume that Tobi stole the eye?

If its not Obito it will be a shock to the most loyal Tobito supporters but i doubt that it will be to most of the Naruto fanbase.

Anyway, its either Obito or Rin.It won't be Izuna (making Kakashi, Naruto and co go "Huh?!Who are you and why are we supposed to care?") or Kagami (OMG, Kishi)

It will be someone Kakashi and Gai are very familiar with.It will be someone who would cause insane drama.Kishi won't just trow a surprise for the sake of surprise with Kakashi and Gai standing there confused about why Tobi hid who he was from them if they didn't know him, especially after all the hints.*


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto, are you seriously trying to argue that Tobi being Obito would be climatic? 

They have the same eye
Their faces are similar
Kakashi's reaction
ANDT HE FUCKING NAMES ARE NEAR IDENTICAL


But hey, let's make Tobi Obito, NO ONE, absolutely NO ONE will ever see this one coming, right?
The funny thing is I'm the one defending Kishi's writing ability here. It seems as if you all gave up the entirety of your faith in him. I still have the smallest bit of faith that he's not retarded.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree simply because I don't give a flying f*ck about Izuna's character.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Orochibuto, are you seriously trying to argue that Tobi being Obito would be climatic?
> 
> They have the same eye
> Their faces are similar
> ...



Izuna is also predicted by a lot of people, what will Izuna accomplish?

Kakashi/Gai/Naruto: Huh? Who are you?

Only Madara would care, Obito offer the characters to be shocked while Izuna offers nothing. You are right, Obito has zero surprise for readers but so Izuna, the difference is that Obito at least will cause the main characters to go in shock while Izuna will at much cause Madara to go in shock.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 13, 2012)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Orochibuto, are you seriously trying to argue that Tobi being Obito would be climatic?
> 
> They have the same eye
> Their faces are similar
> ...



There are plenty of Tobi is No One theories on NF. Even Tobi called himself such so that would be hardly a reveal.

Izuna? Shisui? Kagami? Madara's clone? All of those would certainly make more sense than Obito if we take into account all inconsistencies with Obito.

But who would give a damn about Tobi being one of them both in NF and in the manga?

Tobi: So my true identity is Kagami/Shisui/Madara's clone!!

Naruto: And? 

Kakashi: I dont know you and I dont care....

NF: Oh, so it was Shisui/Kagami/ Madara's clone after all...

NF: At least it isn't Obito...

NF: Oh well, at least it makes sense.

It all basically comes to what is more important to the fans here: For the reveal to elicit a BIG response here(both positive and negative) or make him a guy who no one gives a damn but who fits nicely without any inconsistencies?


----------



## αce (Aug 13, 2012)

> Izuna is also predicted by a lot of people, what will Izuna accomplish?
> 
> Kakashi/Gai/Naruto: Huh? Who are you?



Naruto's gonna have that reaction no matter what, so why does it matter that a final villain happened to be Kakashi's friend? It's Obito's face, which will satisfy a response. But his body is being occupied.


----------



## AMtrack (Aug 13, 2012)

畜生道 said:


> *Eh, "most fans".. In here?Maybe, but if we include the fanbase not going to forums?How many of the kids reading Naruto care to remember what the f Kanami bridge was?And u sure they jumped right into the Tobito ship and did not just asume that Tobi just stole the eye?
> 
> If its not Obito it will be a shock to the most loyal Tobito supporters but i dount that it will be to most.
> 
> ...



It can't be Rin.  Rin is a woman and Kishi clearly has no respect for women.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 13, 2012)

I think Tobi is Hashirama. Something is telling me...


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 13, 2012)

AMtrack said:


> It can't be Rin.  Rin is a woman and Kishi clearly has no respect for women.



But Rin would now have a dick if she is possesing Obito's body


----------



## MYJC (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Izuna is also predicted by a lot of people, what will Izuna accomplish?
> 
> Kakashi/Gai/Naruto: Huh? Who are you?
> 
> Only Madara would care, Obito offer the characters to be shocked while Izuna offers nothing. You are right, Obito has zero surprise for readers but so Izuna, the difference is that Obito at least will cause the main characters to go in shock while Izuna will at much cause Madara to go in shock.



The bad thing is that even Madara wouldn't really care, because he already knows who Tobi is anyway. It would be anticlimactic in every possible way. 

The characters would just be like "Uh, nice to meet you Izuna", maybe Madara would show up on the battlefied and say "Sup bro" and then they'd just go back to fighting. Completely boring and it would have no emotional impact at all.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 13, 2012)

Tobito is the most likely.. no matter how much you twist it. As for the timeline, there is something we don't know about..


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 13, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> There wont be with Izuna either, only Madara would care.


Yeah because having Tobi be Izuna, which will affect Madara, arguably the most popular character in the series as of this moment, immensely won't be interesting at all mirite?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Aug 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Yeah because having Tobi be Izuna, which will affect Madara, *arguably the most popular character in the series as of this moment*, immensely won't be interesting at all mirite?



You've got to be joking.


----------



## Grendel (Aug 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Yeah because having Tobi be Izuna, which will affect Madara, arguably the most popular character in the series as of this moment, immensely won't be interesting at all mirite?



Its not gonna have much impact on madara either as he already knows who it is...

Not only that but madara is not at the battlefield and unless the rest of his interaction with kages is off panel it doesn't appear he will get their before the reveal either...


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 14, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> There are plenty of Tobi is No One theories on NF. Even Tobi called himself such so that would be hardly a reveal.
> 
> Izuna? Shisui? Kagami? Madara's clone? All of those would certainly make more sense than Obito if we take into account all inconsistencies with Obito.
> 
> ...



THIS.........


----------



## Fay (Sep 30, 2012)

Ichiurto said:


> Naruto knocks Tobi's mask off, revealing Izuna's face.
> 
> Result? Nothing. Nobody probably even knows what he looks like.
> 
> ...


I disagree. If Tobi was one of the former hokages I'm pretty sure that would have a bigger impact than Tobi being Obito.


----------



## Turrin (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah i'm honestly curious where this huge fanbase for Izuna comes from.


----------



## αce (Sep 30, 2012)

Obito reveal was definitely climatic.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Yeah i'm honestly curious where this huge fanbase for Izuna comes from.



I was a former, hmm, 'supporter' sounds a bit too strong, but you get what I'm getting at. I thought Tobi was most likely to be Izuna, though I didn't shove it down people's throats as some did. Anyway...the biggest reason, for me, was that Obito just seemed too obvious.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 30, 2012)

This thread brings back memories  (I remember typing from the beach during this time)

in the end we were right...


----------



## Samehada (Sep 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Yeah i'm honestly curious where this huge fanbase for Izuna comes from.



Second this.

The man did a kind act and thats it. For all we know, he could have been quite weak.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2012)

Turrin said:


> Yeah i'm honestly curious where this huge fanbase for Izuna comes from.



It's not so much a fanbase. He was Madara's equal right up until he lost his eyes and a little exposition would have linked him to everything.


----------



## HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil (Sep 30, 2012)

Seriously people saying obito was obvious are forgetting one simple fact 90% of the fan base don't religiously check each pannel the way we on this forum do, a lot of people likely had forgotten him. I know my mates had. 
Izuna is a cop out, what another ego manical villain with no motivation other then take over the world is a better option...that's lame, we have Madara for that role, to have tobi relegated to that takes out the venom of his actions.
As obito he is a traitor, who murdered his sensei and his wife, warped his relations all for still undisclosed reasons. And the way in which he has gone from non entity to the 2nd strongest in the manga is too me far more interesting then...

Im evil because my big brother is, im powerful because...well I just am...thats whack, I do believe izuna needs a mention or some pannel time but to be the orchestrator...that's just dull, with obito we have an emotional connection, we have a parallel of Naruto who was his senseis best friend becoming pure evil, that for me is interesting, and right now I for one and more interested then I've been in a very long time to find out why he did it all...


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 30, 2012)

Velocity said:


> It's not so much a fanbase. He was Madara's equal right up until he lost his eyes and a little exposition would have linked him to everything.



Yeah if we had more than a few pages of him in the manga it would have been a better choice IMHO.


----------



## NW (Sep 30, 2012)

Fay said:


> I disagree. If Tobi was one of the former hokages I'm pretty sure that would have a bigger impact than Tobi being Obito.


If he was one of the former Hokages, that would ruin the manga. All of Naruto's blabbering.. and for what?



♠Ace♠ said:


> Obito reveal was definitely climatic.


Yes, yes it was. 



HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> Seriously people saying obito was obvious are forgetting one simple fact 90% of the fan base don't religiously check each pannel the way we on this forum do, a lot of people likely had forgotten him. I know my mates had.
> Izuna is a cop out, what another ego manical villain with no motivation other then take over the world is a better option...that's lame, we have Madara for that role, to have tobi relegated to that takes out the venom of his actions.
> As obito he is a traitor, who murdered his sensei and his wife, warped his relations all for still undisclosed reasons. And the way in which he has gone from non entity to the 2nd strongest in the manga is too me far more interesting then...
> 
> Im evil because my big brother is, im powerful because...well I just am...thats whack, I do believe izuna needs a mention or some pannel time but to be the orchestrator...that's just dull, with obito we have an emotional connection, we have a parallel of Naruto who was his senseis best friend becoming pure evil, that for me is interesting, and right now I for one and more interested then I've been in a very long time to find out why he did it all...


This. This so much.



Seraphiel said:


> Yeah if we had more than a few pages of him in the manga it would have been a better choice IMHO.


Izuna has connections to no one important besides Madara. He's irrelevant. He wouldn't have been a better choice at all. HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil sums it up very nicely. People are forgetting that there never was another "choice" for Tobi. Obito is Obito. That's that.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 30, 2012)

tobi being izuna is like tobi being the sage's elder son or uchiha cockgami. an irrelevant character


----------



## LoneyROY7 (Sep 30, 2012)

No one gives two sh*ts about Izuna.

The Anti-Obito tribe was just grasping for straws.


----------



## Lucciola (Sep 30, 2012)

Obito is the only option capable of this much drama and emotional impact.


----------



## AeolusXII (Sep 30, 2012)

HiddenCornsHandsomeDevil said:


> Seriously people saying obito was obvious are forgetting one simple fact 90% of the fan base don't religiously check each pannel the way we on this forum do, a lot of people likely had forgotten him. I know my mates had.
> Izuna is a cop out, what another ego manical villain with no motivation other then take over the world is a better option...that's lame, we have Madara for that role, to have tobi relegated to that takes out the venom of his actions.
> As obito he is a traitor, who murdered his sensei and his wife, warped his relations all for still undisclosed reasons. And the way in which he has gone from non entity to the 2nd strongest in the manga is too me far more interesting then...
> 
> Im evil because my big brother is, im powerful because...well I just am...thats whack, I do believe izuna needs a mention or some pannel time but to be the orchestrator...that's just dull, with obito we have an emotional connection, we have a parallel of Naruto who was his senseis best friend becoming pure evil, that for me is interesting, and right now I for one and more interested then I've been in a very long time to find out why he did it all...





AeolusXII said:


> Anyone who saw the name Tobito and didn't immediately think Obito is possibly a moron.
> 
> The above is for anyone who thinks 'casuals`were shocked or happier about the reveal.



That is all.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 30, 2012)

for the Pro-Obito crowd who says these things:

1. Izuna is irrelevant
2. It would've been anti-climactic for it to be Izuna
3. Obito is the only one who could tug @ someone's heartstrings

here's my take:

1. If Izuna is irrelevant, then how come he was known for being Madara's equal when they both had MS while Obito was & arguably still is a loser who spent the better part of his ninja career getting 1-shotted, being a poser, & getting shown up by Kakashi?

2. Judging by all the amount of ppl who wanted a pat on the back for guessing right how does it make the Obito reveal any more climactic?  at the very least it would've been easier to take Tobi as a villain more seriously

3. These past few chapters have accomplished nothing other than show how unseriously Obito should be taken as a villain. At least with Nagato & Sasuke there was a relatively slow process in which they eventually went dark side. The way things been happening it seems like less of an explanation & more like Kishimoto's just trying to write himself out of a corner. Even within the logic of his story it makes little sense how 1 person gets taller, smarter, & physically stronger all of a sudden from wearing Hashirama's DNA & no one else who wore it did. 

The thing i take away from his flashback so far is that he has the lousiest & lamest dark side backstory i ever saw. It's so bad it actually just puts the period on how unconvincing Obito is as a villain


----------

